# [Icelandic] Fyrsti póstur(held ég)

## Halanegri

Ég varð að pósta einhverju á íslensku hérna.  :Very Happy: 

Ég hef séð nokkra Íslendinga hér, vona að þeir láti sjá sig. En þarna, fyrir þá sem vantar, þá ætla ég að gefa hér nokkur ráð varðandi íslenskuna í Gentoo.

/etc/rc.conf:

```

KEYMAP="is-latin1"

```

Þetta er það eina sem maður getur valið ef maður vill íslenskt lyklaborð.

```

CONSOLEFONT="cp850-8x16"

```

Ég nota leturstærðina 8x16 í console, og finnst þetta vera þægilegt letur(einnig til i minni stærðum). Einnig er hægt að nota lat1-08, lat1-10, lat1-12, lat1-14 og lat1-16. Þau líta öll vel út finnst mér NEMA lat1-16 (stóra S-ið er t.d. mjög skrítið), þess vegna nota ég það ekki. Athugið að það koma íslenskir stafir ef þið notið iso01.16(og bara eitthvað úr iso01 flokknum) en ncurses forrit líta einstaklega illa út(prufið bara að sjá menuconfig eða alsamixer).

```

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859_to_uni"

```

Einfalt mál, bara uncommenta línuna.

Ef þið viljið breyta um consolefont/consoletranslation og keymap án þess að restarta:

```

# /etc/init.d/keymaps restart

# /etc/init.d/consolefont restart

```

Smá upplýsingar um locale stillingarnar:

Ég las einhvers staðar að LANGUAGE sé ekki notað lengur. LANG virkar sem svona default value fyrir LC_* stillingarnar, og LC_ALL er svona overwrite, þ.e.a.s. til þess að stilla allt eftir LC_ALL gildinu no matter what. Þú getur séð núverandi locale stillingar með því að skrifa locale:

```
$ locale
```

Best er að geyma locale stillingarnar í /etc/env.d/locale, svona líta mínar út:

```
LANG="en_US"

#LC_CTYPE=""

LC_NUMERIC="is_IS"

LC_TIME="is_IS"

LC_COLLATE="is_IS"

LC_MONETARY="is_IS"

#LC_MESSAGES=""

LC_PAPER="is_IS"

LC_NAME="is_IS"

LC_ADDRESS="is_IS"

LC_TELEPHONE="is_IS"

LC_MEASUREMENT="is_IS"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="is_IS"

#LC_ALL=

```

Þegar þetta er stillt svona, þá breytast LC_MESSAGES(tungumál sem forritin nota) og LC_CTYPE(stafasett og slíkt) í en_US því að LANG er stillt á en_US. Þetta er gott því að þá geturu t.d. breytt um tungumál með gdm því að hann breytir bara LANG gildinu.

Til að virkja locale stillingarnar, þá þarf að gera eftirfarandi:

```

# env-update && source /etc/profile

```

Síðan má ekki gleyma þessum línum í /etc/make.conf:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.linux.is/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.rhnet.is/gentoo-portage"
```

Last edited by Halanegri on Tue Sep 16, 2003 9:06 pm; edited 10 times in total

----------

## Voffinn

Góð grein hjá þér !

Svo vill ég minna alla ísl. á að það er til íslensk gentoo rás. #gentoo.is á ircnet.

----------

## RushFur

Magnað!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rounin

OM$YOUR_ENTITY_HERE! Det er jo nesten nynorsk, bare med flere bokstaver!

----------

## Jeedo

Sjálfur nota ég 

```

CONSOLEFONT="iso01.16"

```

og virkar bara ágætlega..

----------

## cato`

 *rounin wrote:*   

> OM$YOUR_ENTITY_HERE! Det er jo nesten nynorsk, bare med flere bokstaver!

 

Off topic:

Islandsk er et talespråk og skriftspråk, nynorsk bare et skriftspråk. Tale og tekst er to helt forskjellige ting, og det burde du vite du som sikkert snakker på en helt annen måte enn du skriver (det gjør de fleste nordmenn).

Nynorsk er et døende gammeldags språk.

Islandsk er et svært moderne og levende språk.

----------

## kallamej

 *cato` wrote:*   

> Nynorsk er et døende gammeldags språk.

 

Skulle tro att Aasen vänder sig i sin grav nu.  :Wink: 

Skämt åsido, och åter till ämnet: Trots att det här forumet var tänkt att vara danskt/norskt/svenskt kanske Halanegris inlägg förtjänar en plats i howton om att skandinavisera Gentoo?

----------

## broeman

Der kunne opstå sprog-problemer, men jeg synes at jeg kan forstå det nogenlunde (tekniske ting er jo næsten altid beskrevet i engelsk alligevel). Islandsk burde nok være med, da vi er i samme sprog-stamme, problemet er nok Finnsk (i mit tilfælde).

----------

## Cossins

Smukt er det, men jeg forstår det virkelig ikke... (Islandsk, altså)

Jeg ville gerne lære det...

Men jeg tror desværre at der er mange herinde som ikke forstår det (måske nordmænd) - er det ikke sådan at islændinge lærer at tale svensk, dansk eller norsk? (jeg er lidt dum, jeg ved det  :Smile: ) I så fald foreslår jeg at de taler et af disse sprog, da de fleste så kan være med...

BTW, var der nogen som så Björk på Roskilde 2003? Eller Sigur Rós? Mmmh, det var godt...  :Very Happy: 

- Simon

----------

## ()

 *cato` wrote:*   

>  *rounin wrote:*   OM$YOUR_ENTITY_HERE! Det er jo nesten nynorsk, bare med flere bokstaver! 
> 
> Off topic:
> 
> Islandsk er et talespråk og skriftspråk, nynorsk bare et skriftspråk. Tale og tekst er to helt forskjellige ting, og det burde du vite du som sikkert snakker på en helt annen måte enn du skriver (det gjør de fleste nordmenn)

 Mer tilfelles med norrønt enn nynorsk. Er ikke _helt_ sant at nynorsk ikke er et talespråk, NRK nyttar det jo ; )

----------

## ebrostig

 *() wrote:*   

>  *cato` wrote:*    *rounin wrote:*   OM$YOUR_ENTITY_HERE! Det er jo nesten nynorsk, bare med flere bokstaver! 
> 
> Off topic:
> 
> Islandsk er et talespråk og skriftspråk, nynorsk bare et skriftspråk. Tale og tekst er to helt forskjellige ting, og det burde du vite du som sikkert snakker på en helt annen måte enn du skriver (det gjør de fleste nordmenn) Mer tilfelles med norrønt enn nynorsk. Er ikke _helt_ sant at nynorsk ikke er et talespråk, NRK nyttar det jo ; )

 

Ok, dette er ikke en norsk/ny-norsk flamewar.

Noen av vaare Islandske venner har postet paa islandsk i det rette forum.

Dersom du ikke kan hjelpe de og kan ikke snakke islandsk, ikke post here. Denne thread vil bli laast dersom dere fortsetter aa snakke om norsk kontra ny-norsk.

Erik

----------

## ()

Ikke noe galt i litt språkinteresse : )

----------

## ebrostig

 *() wrote:*   

> Ikke noe galt i litt språkinteresse : )

 

Neida, bare helt feil thread!

Erik

----------

## Voffinn

 *Cossins wrote:*   

> BTW, var der nogen som så Björk på Roskilde 2003? Eller Sigur Rós? Mmmh, det var godt... 
> 
> - Simon

 

I dont know a single person here home that accutally likes Björk or Sigurrós ?  :Smile: 

Þau sjúga bæði  :Wink:  en það er bara mín skoðun.

----------

## Cossins

 *Voffinn wrote:*   

> I dont know a single person here home that accutally likes Björk or Sigurrós ? 

 

Typisk... jeg tænkte det nok. Too bad, nevertheless...  :Smile: 

 *Voffinn wrote:*   

> Þau sjúga bæði  en það er bara mín skoðun.

 

Øv øv øv, jeg forstår ingenting!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## RushFur

 *Quote:*   

> I dont know a single person here home that accutally likes Björk or Sigurrós ?

 

That's bullshit and you know it   :Razz: 

----------

